# Soybean Curve



## Student of Gann (11 August 2021)

Have also been looking at Time Cycles on the Soybean Market .
Here is a recent Curve for Beans.

Posted July 22nd  10.38pm on my account. 

Soybean Curve indicated Low for the 5th August which was one day off . Initial Forecast called High for August 10th but we could trade beyond that .
Currently we are 45 points off the Low but Cycle indicates we could move up to 1374 which would be 66 up from low . Haven't conducted a detailed analysis on Beans but it appears price is moving in line with the Forecast so far .


----------



## Student of Gann (20 August 2021)

Soybeans Minor Cycle 16th August could be a good time to sell out and take a profit . 
Posted  12:46 PM · Aug 16, 2021 

Beans already down 55 points in two days off 17th August Minor High.


----------

